# Lower Back Pain.  Please Help



## Jmullins020 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

didn't know exactly where to ask this question so i hope this is the right place.  I am on a cycle of sust 250 and it is my 4th week running 2cc's a week.  For some reason my lower back has been killing me....especially when i sit down.  I have felt this pain before with other cycles i have taken but it was every so often.  Now it is almost every day and it is not fun when i work outside in the heat all day.  It seems to help a little when i drink water but i can only drink so much where i am working.  I can drink up to two gallons and it still seems to give me problems.  I am very worried it is my kidneys.  Please help if you have any advice on what it might be.  Thanks.


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Jun 8, 2014)

You need to see a doctor on this one. The guys on here can't diagnose a medical condition like this.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 8, 2014)

Try taking some taurine.  That must be some good SUS bro!!  What kind is it?....


----------

